# Banjercito in Nuevo Laredo



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I'm taking my car up next week to sell it in Laredo. I haven't been through there with my car in 4 years. Can anyone tell me if the Banjercito offices where I turn in my car papers is still in the same location? One the east side of town, you turn east off the sort of periferico (Luis Colosio Blvd.) and go slightly downhill on this funky sort of road and after a bit get to a bunch of buildings that house the offices. That's what I remember. 

I've found addresses and phone numbers for Banjercito offices in Nuevo Laredo and neither are anywhere near where I went 4 years ago to get the paperwork and sticker. 

Any help would be appreciated. I usually get lost when I _know _ where I'm going. When I don't it's nigh on impossible.


----------

